# Craftsman mower will not turn over.



## rvnwlfdroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello,
We have a Craftsman LT1000 riding mower that will not turn over/start. 
I've read a few different posts and have tried the following.

Battery okay, Check.
Switch's (seat, mower engage, break) bypassed, Check.
Ran a jumper cable directly from the battery + to the starter and the starter will spin but does not engage the engine.

This is what's happening... With the break engaged, the mower disengaged, the seat switch engaged, when I turn the key I can hear a clicking sound (from the solenoid?) but the starter never try's to turn over. This is where I'm getting confused. If I have any of the 3 safety switched not bypassed or engaged/disengaged (which ever state it needs to be in) I will not get the clicking sound when turning the key. 

At this point I guess I have more questions then answers. 
1. Why after jumping the power directly to the starter did it not move the gear up to engage the engine?
2. Even though I can hear the clicking could it be the solenoid that is bad?
3. When turning the key to the start position I am getting 12v to the stater so why is it not not starting/spinning?
4. What am I missing?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

> 1. Why after jumping the power directly to the starter did it not move the gear up to engage the engine?
> 2. Even though I can hear the clicking could it be the solenoid that is bad?
> 3. When turning the key to the start position I am getting 12v to the stater so why is it not not starting/spinning?
> 4. What am I missing?


1. If it spun with authority, I'd think the throw-out gear is stuck. Maybe remove the starter and inspect it.
2. Yes, the solenoid can be bad or stuck in one position. Even though it clicks.
3. Huh, might be a different problem here. But it too is related to the starting solenoid.
4. Don't know.

I'd recommend you remove and inspect the starter/starting solenoid assembly. Inspect all the terminals that are attached to the assembly for corrosion or loose connections.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

First thing you need to do is to make sure the engine is NOT locked for some reason.
Take the plug(s) out and rotate it my hand or socket wrench.

BG


----------



## rvnwlfdroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

[email protected]: I was able to move/spin the throw-out gear (at least I think it was. The one on top that would engage the engine to turn it over.) so it was engaged and spin it back down. I disconnected everything and used some sand paper to clean up the connections but still no luck. 

*Basementgeek*: I took the plug out and was able to turn the engine over easily enough. Well, relatively easy. So I know the engine can physically turn over. 

What inside the starter is suppose to cause the gear to engage?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

> What inside the starter is suppose to cause the gear to engage?


Centripetal force spins the engagement gear up the motor shaft to engage the flywheel. The spring resists that movement so the motor speed must be enough to overcome that opposing force. When the start key is returned to 'Run' position, the motor decreases speed and the spring forces the cam back down, disengaging it from the flywheel.

So, that assembly on the end of the starting motor must move freely AND the spring must push the gear back down.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try jump starting, just like a car.

BG


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Couldn't hurt. Could also use a charger with a start function.


----------



## rvnwlfdroid (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll try that in the morning and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## rvnwlfdroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Well the jumping did not work. I still had the same thing happen. I would hear a clicking noise from the solenoid but nothing else happened. What voltage would the starter need to function correctly? 
The reading I was getting at the starter was 12.01-12.03v


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Pull the plug(s) again and try to see if the starter cranks the engine. 

On a car with the starter cranking the engine, volts will drop to about 11 volts from 12.0-12.5 volts.

BG


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

err, I think that dropping to 8.5V while starting isn't that unusual. 

But, what I think the problem is, is that the *starting solenoid is bad.* I can't tell from the schematic or the exploded view what type you have.

That's my best guess.


----------



## rvnwlfdroid (Nov 17, 2012)

*Basementgeek*: For it's and giggles I pulled the plug but nothing happened. Like I say, the only way I can get the starter to even move is to connect it directly to the battery. Which still seems strange to me since I am getting 12.0X v at the starter when switching the key to the start position.

[email protected]: I'll see if I can find the part number for the starting solenoid. I know I have a copy of the parts list for this somewhere.

Thanks to you both for the information and suggestions.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Cranking volts should 10 or above, 

To settle the Solenoid question, jump it by shorting the terminals that have big wires together. That will bypass it.

Here is a diagram for your mower, best I can tell.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...er-tractor-Parts/Model-917274400/0247/1509200

BG


----------

